# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  قبولی در فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی

## ios17

سلام
در کل زدن درس زمین شناسی برای قبولی در فیزیوتراپی یا بینایی سنجی در کنکور 98 فایده ای خواهد داشت یا نه ؟ توضیح کامل میخوام
مرسی  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## zahra1900

> سلام
> در کل زدن درس زمین شناسی برای قبولی در فیزیوتراپی یا بینایی سنجی در کنکور 98 فایده ای خواهد داشت یا نه ؟ توضیح کامل میخوام
> مرسی


نه فیزیو و بینایی جزو رشته های زیرگروه یک هستن
زمین برای زیر گروه یک فاقد تاثیره......... ولی برای زیر گروه 2 که شامل داروسازی میشه تاثیرش خیلیه

----------


## mohammadreza13

تو زیر گروه 2 فقط داروسازی به درد بخوره که ضریب 1 داره زمین براش

----------


## 76farshad

> تو زیر گروه 2 فقط داروسازی به درد بخوره که ضریب 1 داره زمین براش


ضریب 3 داره

----------


## Mehran123

کسی هست که بینایی سنجی قبول شده و نمیخواد بره؟

----------


## ios17

می دونم که ضریبش صفره در زیرگروه یک اما تو لینک زیر درس زمین رو 10 درصد زدن اکثرا ، لینک رو ببینید :
حداقل درصد دروس و کارنامه آخرین رتبه قبولی بینایی سنجی دولتی روزانه کنکور 96 - 97

----------


## hyun jung

> می دونم که ضریبش صفره در زیرگروه یک اما تو لینک زیر درس زمین رو 10 درصد زدن اکثرا ، لینک رو ببینید :
> حداقل درصد دروس و کارنامه آخرین رتبه قبولی بینایی سنجی دولتی روزانه کنکور 96 - 97


سلام
زمین تاثیری نداره تو قبولیشون
اینکه زمین زدن برای این بوده که اگر رتبه شون خورد برن داروسازی که نخورده و  بینایی قبول شدن

----------


## hyun jung

> مگه گزینش بینایی سنجی به صورت کشوری و گزینش فیزیوتراپی به صورت قطبی نیست ؟ خوب تو بینایی سنجی که کشوری گزینش می کنه یعنی زمین هیچه ؟ و سوال بعد این که درس فیزیک مهم تره یا ریاضی برای زیر گروه یک ؟ هرچند هر دو ضریب 2 دارند


اصلا ربطی به گزینش کشوری یا قطبی نداره

----------


## hyun jung

> فیزیک یا ریاضی ؟


تاثیر زمین منظورمه

----------


## ios17

UP

----------


## asie67

> کسی هست که بینایی سنجی قبول شده و نمیخواد بره؟


من می خواستم نرم اما خانواده با شمشیر افتاده دنباله پاشو برو تو خونه میشی اینه دق ما :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Mehran123

> من می خواستم نرم اما خانواده با شمشیر افتاده دنباله پاشو برو تو خونه میشی اینه دق ما


کجا قبول شدی؟
ترازت چند بود؟

----------


## sidmeier

> جواب سوالم چی شد ؟


سلام شما اگر به نقشه ایران نگاه کنی یک تقسیم بندی داره به اسم بوم , قطب و ... پذیرش هم بر مبنای همین هاست . پذیرش بومی یعنی این که دانشگاه باید بیشتر دانشجو هاش رو از بوم انتخاب کنه مثلا پزشکی تهران اگر 100 نفر ظرفیت داشته باشه مثلا 60 نفر از استان های تهران زنجان قزوین اراک البرز قم بر میداره 40 تا از بقیه کشور . اما وقتی گزینش کشوری میشه همه ی 100 نفر دانشگاه تهران از کل کشور انتخاب میشن نه فقط 40 تا . پذیرش قطبی هم به همین شکله. تو دفترچه استان های زیر مجموعه قطب و بوم و ... مشخصه

----------


## sidmeier

> مرسی دوست عزیز متوجه شدم ، در زیرگروه یک با این که ضریب ریاضی و فیزیک 2 هست ، به نظرت کدومش تاثیر گذارتره واسه همین زیر گروه ؟


حقیقتا نمیدونم باید بری فراوانی افرادی که درسی رو بالا زدن ( با توجه به سختی اونسال ) ببینی بعد بگی . قبلنا ریاضی بود اما الان انقدر داوطلب های تجربی زیاده که ب نظرم فرقی نمی کنه

----------


## sidmeier

> افراد درصد بالا در سال 97 رو از کجا می تونم ببینم ؟


فک کنم سنجش میده برای سال های پیش تو گاج دور دنیا هست

----------


## sidmeier

> یه سوال دیگه اینه که به طور میانگین چند سوال تو ریاضی یا فیزیک میاد که 1 یا بیش از 1 دقیقه زمان ببره تو رشته تجربی ؟


خیلی کلی هست و بستگی به اون سال داره که چطور سوال طرح کنن غالبا تمام سوال ها به خاطر محاسبات زمان بیشتر از 1 دقیقه می گیره این وظیفه شما هست که با مدیریت سر جلسه ب سوالای بهتر پاسخ بدین بهترین زمان تموم کردن سوال همون 1 دقیقه هستش

----------


## zahra1900

> خیلی کلی هست و بستگی به اون سال داره که چطور سوال طرح کنن غالبا تمام سوال ها به خاطر محاسبات زمان بیشتر از 1 دقیقه می گیره این وظیفه شما هست که با مدیریت سر جلسه ب سوالای بهتر پاسخ بدین بهترین زمان تموم کردن سوال همون 1 دقیقه هستش


شما بودی که رتبتون 70 شده بود و گفتین که تو کار نامه سنجشتون قبولیتونو نزده؟
چکار کردین؟
برای چی رتبه 70 منطقه3 رو قبول نکردن؟

----------


## sidmeier

> شما بودی که رتبتون 70 شده بود و گفتین که تو کار نامه سنجشتون قبولیتونو نزده؟
> چکار کردین؟
> برای چی رتبه 70 منطقه3 رو قبول نکردن؟


سلام در دست بررسیه احتمال تخلف دادن همراه با کارنامه سبز ب ما میگن دوباره ازمون بده یا دفاعیه که نوشتی قبوله

----------


## zahra1900

> سلام در دست بررسیه احتمال تخلف دادن همراه با کارنامه سبز ب ما میگن دوباره ازمون بده یا دفاعیه که نوشتی قبوله


برای چی همچین اتفاقی افتاده؟ بهتون نگفتن؟

----------


## sidmeier

> برای چی همچین اتفاقی افتاده؟ بهتون نگفتن؟


خب عزیزم وقتی این همه تو فضای مجازی میگن تقلب شده بچه های انجمن تاپیک میزنن و ... اینا باعث میشه تعدادی رو انتخاب کنن و درستی نتایجشون رو بررسی کنن 60 نفرن منم یکی  از اون ها

----------


## sidmeier

> منظور اینه که ممکنه دوباره کنکور 98 رو بدید ؟


نه یه دفاعیه نوشتیم گفت کمیسیون تشکیل میشه اگر قابل قبول بود میری دانشگاه اگر نبود مردودی و بعنوان متخلف ۲ سال حق کنکور دادن نداری اگر شک دار بود دوباره ازت کنکور میگیرن و نتایجو تطابق میدن

----------


## zahra1900

> خب عزیزم وقتی این همه تو فضای مجازی میگن تقلب شده بچه های انجمن تاپیک میزنن و ... اینا باعث میشه تعدادی رو انتخاب کنن و درستی نتایجشون رو بررسی کنن 60 نفرن منم یکی  از اون ها


وای چه بد ...... انشالله که بخیر و خوشی این قضیه برای شما تموم شه و به حقت برسی
موفق باشید انشالله

----------


## asie67

> کجا قبول شدی؟
> ترازت چند بود؟


روزانه مشهد
۹۵۵۶

----------


## Mehran123

> روزانه مشهد
> ۹۵۵۶


مشهد بينايي سنجي شنيدم دانش اموزاي زرنگي داره واقعا نميخاي ثبت نام كني؟
من جات بودم حتما ميرفتم

----------


## asie67

> مشهد بينايي سنجي شنيدم دانش اموزاي زرنگي داره واقعا نميخاي ثبت نام كني؟
> من جات بودم حتما ميرفتم


گفتم که خانواده  مجبورم کرده میرم 
جالب اینکه من آخرین فرد قبولی ام

----------

